# deprofundis discover the obscur music of german 16 century composer Sethus Calvisius



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello talk classical reader, i felt downn , ad decided my prozac would be an obscur 16 century german classical composer, and i pick this one because the conductor of ensemble was Gregor Meyer,, the composer im talking about is Sethus Calvisius, relatively unknow polyphony outside germany or austria 

Heard of him allready, what more can be said?

:tiphat:


----------

